
A Step by Step Backpropagation Example - shawndumas
http://mattmazur.com/2015/03/17/a-step-by-step-backpropagation-example/
======
discardorama
Every such example stops at vanilla backprop.

What I'd like to see (and which I think would be a lot more challenging) is:
BPTT for a recurrent network. BP for an LSTM or GRU. Can someone do that?

------
jmount
Backprop is fun. You may also enjoy a look at the generalization: reverse
accumulation [http://www.win-vector.com/blog/2010/07/gradients-via-
reverse...](http://www.win-vector.com/blog/2010/07/gradients-via-reverse-
accumulation/) .

